# Aurora FS-1 Restoration



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not an evil build..but it's not a nice one either..

















So after a good bath, it's off to my freezer..









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey Steve, I restored one of these not long ago- you gotta open up those windows!! Once they're not as narrow, the whole model looks more right.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They do look like tank vision slits don't they?
I'll ask. The owner really likes the charm of unmodified Aurora kits.
(Except for lights & sound ..lol)

It's soaking in brake fluid as we speak..the 34 layers of black pactra 'namel are slooowly lifting off.
my hands haven't been this clean since I happened upon an abandoned summer camp where many sexy co-eds were stranded by a breakdown of their bus......

Steve


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Lookit all that frozen junk food! LOL 
Just kidding!

Sincerely,
Scorp.:wave:


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

What does putting a built kit in the freezer do?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee hee, I love to cook, but the wife likes cardboard pizza..lol Can anybody tell me what the red thing with four chambers is? I do have some frozen ribs in there too..lol

Ok, I'll tell you the secret of the freezer..sit down grasshopper and listen well.

First you need to really soak the kit in soap and water.. put it in a container that holds all the parts and will fit in you freezer..my fridge here is smaller the the one on a sailboat I used to own..lol

as the water in the seams and on the parts freezes, it expands and in some/most cases splits the glued seams apart..without damage.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Vindi said:


> What does putting a built kit in the freezer do?


Makes it a cooler kit, of course!

@ Steve: see how the windows look like this? 








How could any client NOT want bigger windows?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris! Can I grab this pic to show him?

That looks very nice!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Thanks Chris! Can I grab this pic to show him?
> 
> That looks very nice!!
> 
> Steve


Sure. Note that this was one of the first things I touched in 2010, model-wise, after not making models for decades.
I didn't have the heart to repaint the yellow, hence the visible seams.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Until tamiya came out with their chrome yellow, the only rattlecan yellow I liked was testors Colors by Boyd Alumicoupe Yellow..and it was too iridescent for the FS...

She looks fine!!

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Hee hee, I love to cook, but the wife likes cardboard pizza..lol Can anybody tell me what the red thing with four chambers is?


Ah, cardboard pizza...you couldn't have put it _better_!!! :drunk: The red thing with the four chambers? Almost affraid to ask! 

I like the freezer idea thing. :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the freezing water to split glued seams!!!!
And I see you've got a bag of Fred Meyer brand frozen french fries!! Are they the regular or crinkle cut???:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee,hee the red thing is a mold to make ice balls for bourbon on the rock..lol

The fries are crinkle...they must have a high sugar content..they get really dark before they are done cooking..but they taste good.

Pics in a bit..the upper hull paint was a bear...I'll need to sand some of the remainder off


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is messy work..


















Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I happened upon an abandoned summer camp where many sexy co-eds were stranded by a breakdown of their bus......_


Some guys get all the luck.........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I always liked the goofy engine details on the old one. But I could never get that center top piece to lay down good.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never owned one or seen one that fit.

This is a really well cast kit..lots of detail to play with..

































Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That hook always bothered me- where was it in the series? 
I just glued it in.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to treat it like the Big 'Moe FS..I'll paint the underside of the hook to match the belly of the sub, and the rest silver.

I like to work on cars, and I've used brake fluid before to strip paint..but I've never spent as much time with my fingers in it before...wear gloves. my fingernails want to eject from my fingers..lol

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Totally forgot about the tail hook. Cool memories.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> That hook always bothered me- where was it in the series?
> I just glued it in.


I always glued mine in too. The tailhook was never used or shown in the
series but it's mentioned that the FLYING SUB does land on an aircraft carrier 
in at least one episode, If I remember correctly.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you trying to tell me that as little kids you cared about some silly TV show enough to glue a moving part in a cool model???
This one moves, it's gonna move when I'm done...it's _cool_...

The Admiral Boozy figure actually looks like Basehart (a little



















Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I always left the tailhook movable on the ones I built, even though I never saw it used on the series, it was a cool extra feature.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I never even glued the figures in the chairs..(added play value)
I got mine on a friday afternoon, it was done before I went to bed.

Ahh my Dad raking and burning leaves on a autmn saturday, me with my bright yellow flying sub...

Now I'm 52 and I'm fixing some other guy's FS..lol








and oh, yeah it's gonna have lights..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is today's progress...Nope, no holiday for me.. Who am I kidding? every day is a holiday!

























Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lookin' GOOD!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! Chris, did you widen the window frames, or just not use the kit windows?..I think just leaving out the kit's windows with their heavy frames will give a good look to the bow.
















Looks like the reason the top section won't fit well on this kit is the center section of the interior is not letting it lay flush with the rest of the hull.

The kit was missing it's Aurora stand, this is a Moebius one..









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> did you widen the window frames, or just not use the kit windows?..


I tossed the clear windows, filed open the frames a bit, and made new windows from thick sheet acetate.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to leave the frames alone and just replace the clear parts.
First coat of yellow.._quite right_








There are four coats of primer on this thing, I'm goin to let the lacquer dry and then color sand before the next coat, I want this as "shiney" as my last one..









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Beeeeeeyoutiful!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd have lots of pics and a vid to show you guys but 'freaking photobucket has been down for 3 days now....mutter,mutter...grumble


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

it's Yellow!..but the lacquer is soaking into the primer..more sanding..more paint..
Click on the inmage to see the fusion core:







[/URL][/IMG]









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ready to add the blue

















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

pretty pretty


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris!
As soon as I fix the boo boos it's outta here









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm having waaay too much fun with my Flying Sub Conjunction

















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That last pic is so cool!!!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great work on that old kit, it inspires me to finish my Moebius version. Perhaps I will dig it out after I finish my Hawk.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank You guys.
The neighbors must think I'm nuts..I had the subs on the balcony for an hour or so waiting for the right light.

If you do go back to your Moe FS-1 use Tamiya fine white primer and then Tamiya Chrome yellow..and it will be so glossy you can barely hold on to it..lol

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Thank You guys.
> The neighbors must think I'm nuts..I had the subs on the balcony for an hour or so waiting for the right light.


You no nuts; you CRAZY!
(just saw Temple Of Doom- seemed appropriate)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris! it arrived yesterday...owner is a happy guy..

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice finale, Steve. Hey, you don't like the sub, do ya?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

That looks cool! Why not build up one of the little 1:350 FS to join them!?
http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/1588_183/1350-flying-sub.cfm


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Drew!! I was hoping those were still around!

He's out of 'em I'm looking for a few of these if anybody wants to sell some

Steve


----------

